# At a loss...



## Thislilfishy (Jul 4, 2007)

Okay, I got some EBJD's from Aquascape a couple weeks ago, unfortunately one of them got a wierd fungal like infection that quickly spread to the rest of my tank. So I began treating the main tank with salt/melafix/pimafix/heat for a period of 7 days. The existing fish and the oscars that I got from aquascape all healed nicely...except for my male EBJD. There was absolutely no change in him at all..if anything he a got a bit worse. Apetite and activity levels were normal and he seemed uneffected by this.

Since my other fish were healed I move him to a new quarantine tank (20gal) and set temp for 82 degrees. I also added 2 level tablespoons of salt (using real dry measures...). I've now been treating the tank with Maroxy for 5 full days. Still no change except the poor little bugger has stopped eating. I CANNOT loose this fish, as it has cost me far too much money already. I have no idea what to do next. I've attached pictures as links as they are quite large and I wanted to save the dial-up folks some headaches. I am moderately certain this is not ich. It's main appearance is like little bits of cotton ball stuck to the fish, and my past experiences with ich many years ago looked like I dipped the fish in a bucket of salt.

Early Infection

http://www3.sympatico.ca/thislilfishy/IMG_0578.jpg

http://www3.sympatico.ca/thislilfishy/IMG_0576.jpg

Same growth on the oscar that has since healed, but has left a small scar in it's place.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/thislilfishy/IMG_0570.jpg

Current Condition

http://www3.sympatico.ca/thislilfishy/IMG_0595.jpg

http://www3.sympatico.ca/thislilfishy/IMG_0596.jpg

http://www3.sympatico.ca/thislilfishy/IMG_0597.jpg

http://www3.sympatico.ca/thislilfishy/IMG_0598.jpg

I apologize for the quality, but my camera is old, and the fish is very shy.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Alex has been unable to help, as the pictures aren't very clear. But I'm hoping someone else might be able to give me some insite.

Ian


----------



## Thislilfishy (Jul 4, 2007)

Alex has recommended Aquari-Sol. Gonna give that a go tommorow. Can I mix that with something else and maybe give this fungus a real kick in the pants? Or am I risking the health of the fish?

ian


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tell Alex to post his given advice in here so we know what has already been determined (if ne thing at all).

Other than that-Do what ya gotta do man-But we certainly need some better pics of the guy-At least ones like the oascar would work.


----------



## Thislilfishy (Jul 4, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Tell Alex to post his given advice in here so we know what has already been determined (if ne thing at all).
> 
> Other than that-Do what ya gotta do man-But we certainly need some better pics of the guy-At least ones like the oascar would work.


Lol! I would but he's far more shy then my oscars....so It's hard..the crappy old cam doesn't help.

At any rate Alex says the same thing. He really can't say because the pictures aren't clear enough. I'm going to try again. I'm guess the aquari-sol is a safe choice at this point. On another note: I raised the temp last night to 84-85 degrees and added on last treatment of the Maroxy. The white tuffs seem transluscent now as opposed to bright white....so I'm wondering if it would be safe to do a major water change and continue with the marox and add the aquarisol as well. I'm 6 days into the maroxy treatment and the bottle says to treat for a max of five days. AAARrrggg...I wish I was a vet! LOL

Ian

PS: New oscar pic in the non-p pic area!

Ian


----------

